# Starter Doormat!



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I thought i was gona strike out again tonight when i tried i more place. I saw a track and then i found this guy in 2 inches of water on the bank. He went 21 1/2 inches. I call it a starter doormat. Saw tracks bigger than this guy but no fish. I may have spooked them, or a boat could have came in and got em.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

good job Banjo...:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking flounder. I think maybe they will start to move with thiis cold snap. Gene


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice flattie!!! on a side note...try to hit enter after each picture so they will show up in a line going down instead of across...makes it much easier to look at on the forum


----------



## TANNED FAT (Oct 20, 2009)

:hotsun :Nice Fish Banjovie! but it aint 24! you goin tonight?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *TANNED FAT (10/20/2009)*:hotsun :Nice Fish Banjovie! but it aint 24! you goin tonight?




Thats a meaty flatty, I got a 19 incher last week and it fed me and my girlfriend for two meals. There is a LOT of MEAT on that one you caught. Whats the deal with 24? Congrats that is a nice flounder by any standard


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Banjovi tonight....










only tracks...










where is the flounder banjo....


----------



## KEEPONFISHING (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice Fish! Don't feel bad that you got only one - we went about 3 weeks ago and only go one about the size of yours -fed 3.:clap


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Flattie! Ugly foot!!!l loloke


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I see two flounders in the second lighted bottom photo. You need to look harder.


----------

